# Breaking skulls



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Phobophile was asking if my mini skulls are durable. So we decided to do some drop tests. Drop tests were successful. We had to fast pitch it into the ground to break it! Then we got skull breaking fever! So I made a crappy hydrostone skull and a resin skull cut with sand. Then..............we broke em'. It was fun, we made a video of skull destruction. Thanks to my good friend Mr. Hoffa for breaking skulls! Enjoy!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

What a waste!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Aww man! :frowneton:
Those were some sweet looking skulls! 
Guess you can just make more though! :biggrineton: 
You have an awesome collection up on that shelf! The mini skull is very durable, did you cast it in resin as well? Cool video!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Sad Face" - LOL

Now that was a good laugh to start the day with


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> What a waste!


But it was fun!


Volscalkur said:


> Aww man! :frowneton:
> Those were some sweet looking skulls!
> Guess you can just make more though! :biggrineton:
> You have an awesome collection up on that shelf! The mini skull is very durable, did you cast it in resin as well? Cool video!


Thanks, The mini skull is resin. The big skull was hydrostone (I don't use it to make skulls unless we want to break one) and the last skull was a bad cast, still fun to destroy!


RoxyBlue said:


> "Sad Face" - LOL
> 
> Now that was a good laugh to start the day with


Glad it was fun for you too! We had a blast!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh the humanity! 

Looks like you had fun making the video. Thanks for the post.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Hey! Someone needs to create a Ghostly Bowling Alley! Use the skulls as the balls and legs with the feet attached or arms with the hands still attached as the pins. How cool would that be? 

That large broken skull still looks creepy. (time stamp 3:00) Just need to paint the inside and put in a pile of dirt.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## PirateHaunter (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! That video would make for a good public service announcement. Remember kids, this is your brain on drugs (smash).


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Kinda gives a whole new meaning to the term "Getting smashed!":lolkin:

Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

The Archivist said:


> That large broken skull still looks creepy. (time stamp 3:00) Just need to paint the inside and put in a pile of dirt.


I was thinking the same thing.. See Scourge.. even when you try to destroy stuff it still turns out kinda cool!!
I thought I glimpsed a little of the method to your madness.. It looks like you use a rotary casting (everything is hollow) to make those bad boys.. Maybe you could break some more stuff so I can try to reverse engineer a little more?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Next time you need to smash some more aim for my house.
.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

pagan said:


> I was thinking the same thing.. See Scourge.. even when you try to destroy stuff it still turns out kinda cool!!
> I thought I glimpsed a little of the method to your madness.. It looks like you use a rotary casting (everything is hollow) to make those bad boys.. Maybe you could break some more stuff so I can try to reverse engineer a little more?


Good observation Pagan. No need to waste material making them solid. Especially when we were gonna just smash em'!



Front Yard Fright said:


> Next time you need to smash some more aim for my house.
> .


Let's see, Iowa...............I can try! Is that north east from here?


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

scourge999 said:


> Let's see, Iowa...............I can try! Is that north east from here?


Aim one down to your southeast and bounce it off the Rockies to me while your at it!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Gravity works best when it goes downhill...try aiming for Socal.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

how do you make those mini skulls? If you have already posted a tutorial, give me the link please.


----------

